
Berlusconi's “Contract with the Italians” (2001) - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contract_with_the_Italians
======
simonebrunozzi
Many parallels to Donald Trump's "Contract with the Americans" (2016) :
[https://www.donaldjtrump.com/contract](https://www.donaldjtrump.com/contract)

